
Show HN: Creating beautiful letters using a web form and LaTeX - 3xbica
https://letters.koenvangilst.nl/
======
charlieegan3
Seems to 502 (?) if one of the boxes is empty.

Nice project though - wish someone would make one for a resume...

~~~
vnglst
Doing that for the resume template would be the next step. Would be more
difficult though, since you want them to be customizable.

~~~
charlieegan3
Can always start with a small number of templates I guess.

------
sazers
Will shurely use it, thanks

~~~
vnglst
Thanks, glad to hear it!

